# Best Autosmart Product for Cleaning Upholstery



## Chrisrhondda (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all I was wondering if anyone has tried the various Autosmart cleaners the two I have in mind is G101 & Brisk.

I am after a good all round cleaner that can get rid of water stains and coke stains on seats etc. 

Preferrably an all rounder, i.e something I can use in both a machine and in a Spray bottle and brush ? Plus get good results !

Look forward to hearing your feedback

Regards
Chris


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Autosmart sell a "low foam" version of Brisk which is ideal for machine use. You can stiill use it as you would the regular Brisk. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I have G101, brisk extra and biobrisk. Not come across a scenario that can't be overcome with these yet :thumb:


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

For all round cleaning I would say G101


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just got and tried brisk extra in my george and i found it to be very good and wil last ages with the dilution and it smells nice

iv also got g101 but iv never used that on the interior yet 

give me a few minutes and il upload a few photos for you


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

few pics of the old computer chair that i shampooed with autosmart brisk low foam

before

















after


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

G101


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

whilst we are on topic whats the dilution ratio for cleaning interior with g101?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Autosmart sell a "low foam" version of Brisk which is ideal for machine use. You can stiill use it as you would the regular Brisk. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Agreed, dilutions for Brisk would be: 20:1 for Machine use and 10:1 for manual.
G101 dilutions for interior cleaning would be around 30:1.

Brisk is what we would recommend you start with as it is designed for upholstery and contains optical brighteners and fabric softeners. If you want to use G101 then always test on an inconspicuous area first. G101 is not recommended for machine use.

Sue.


----------

